# 481SL/KX/381i rider weight limit



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

Wondering if there was a weight limit( actual or practical ) for a 481SL/KX or 381i? I'm a 110 Kg masher considering a cf frame/fork for century rides and am more then a bit curious in these older Look offerings. Online searches nothing mention about being flexie or noodlie etc. Any experience or insight appreciated.

Thx


----------

